# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  3D Printed Robotic Hand Responds to Human Grip

## Brian_Krassenstein

Delft University of Technology graduate Rob Scharff created a soft  robotic hand and arm that was designed as part of a Soft Robotics  research project focusing on ways to integrate tactile materials more  comfortable for humans to touch with robots. The soft robotic hand is  made of a 3D printed soft, semi-flexible polyurethane-like material. It  will shake hands with someone, and even respond to their grip, thanks to  a complicated network of small air chambers inside of the hands palm  that work like bellows. The shift in the air pockets causes the hand to  grip firmer or lighter depending on the grip of the human attempting to  shake it. You can read more about this amazing 3D printed soft robotic  hand over on 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/103471/3d-printed...robotics-hand/

----------

